# will it have babies and when?



## animaladore (Aug 1, 2011)

i have 5 fish in my tank and i have 2 girls and 3 boy fish theres a black more a commet and 3 fantale goldfish im not sure if one of my fantale golfish is pregnant how can i tell and how can i tell if its laying its eggs? thats if it is pregnant and will being a blackmore or a commet stop another fish being pregnant??

sorry if you think this is dumb im only a kid and i would just like some help


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

There is no such thing as a 'dumb' question, the only dumb question is the one you don't ask! 

In a garden pond, the goldfish breeding season normally runs from March to early July, however this isn't set in stone and it could last for well into August or even early September. In an aquarium, however, the breeding season can last all year! The result: a hell of a lot of eggs.

The most important thing that you need to do is accurately find out the sexes of your fish. When they're mature enough, male goldfish have a number of small, white bumps called 'tubercles' on the 'flaps' covering their gills. If you look at the females from above, they're usually bigger around the belly due to unfertilized eggs or 'roe'. 

The eggs are easy to spot, they're usually a pale-whitish colour; and normally there's hundreds of them. Goldfish normally scatter their eggs anywhere, so check the aquarium decor, filter, substrate and the aquarium glass.


----------



## animaladore (Aug 1, 2011)

oh ok thanks


----------

